# Herbs and EFA's for Autism



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

How many of these 'erbs and spices are we familiar with? Curious that Autistic people are using the same herbs. http://www.patientcenters.com/autism/news/supps_herbs.html


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

That Efamol, made by Efamol Neutriceuticals, Inc. sounds very interesting.Although primarily marketed as a treatment for PMS, the minerals and vitamins it contains (EPO, vitamins B6, C, and E; niacin zinc and magnesium), could possibly be of great help to people like us.More Musings from the field - NickT


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Nick for the article. I found it very interesting. Have you tried the Efamol?


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Not yet weener, but it sounds good. I'm gonna track it down, and I'll share with you what I find out.Take Care


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Nik,I took care of a 30 year old young man with autism for 2 years.he was on all kinds of meds for behavior etc...All that was doing was destroying his liver.His shrink took him off all of them and started regime of vitimans--the ones you mentioned and folic acid--that was used to balance out or prevent side effects from the vit b6 --i believe.The only med he was left on was prn clonazepam for anxiety.it worked wonders for this guy--not a cure but really helped. It is now thought that these kids caught at an early age and treated with vit. and touch therapy can overcome this very awfull condition.For Chris it is to late but not for many others.Ive also read something found lacking in these babys digestive process --cant remember the details. Those with autism do suffer digestive problems.All very interesting.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Well this stuff must have worked, coz these guys are in deep legal dookie now.Consider exhibit "A"


> quote:4. Respondent has disseminated or has caused to be disseminated advertisements for Efalex and Efalex Focus, including but not necessarily limited to the attached Exhibits A through D. These advertisements contain the following statements and depictions: A. "LONG-TERM SIDE EFFECTS MAY INCLUDE:HUGGING YOUR MOM. When your child is bouncing off the walls, hyper and aggressive, do you go crazy wishing he'd just let you love him? EfalexTM is a dietary supplement that manages fatty acid deficiency in ADD/ADHD. It's safe and gentle, and it's available today without a prescription. In capsules or liquid. Because hugging your mom is the best medicine of all. To find out more, call 1 888 EFAMOL 1 or visit www.efamol.com. (Exhibit A, Print Advertisement).


For more info go to.... http://www.ftc.gov/os/2000/05/efamolcomplaint.htm


----------

